# Corona Chinex??



## DerekHessett (Oct 13, 2010)

For the last few years been using corona champagne and last year was using wooster alphas and silver tip, booth great brushes. I was thinking of getting some corona chinex to try... a have heard different feedback on here, like the bristles don't last long or the end up like a mop. Was wondering if anyone actually has them and could tell me what they a like? The only reason I am asking is because i have to get them delivered from america which aint the cheapest in delivery!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd stick with the Wooster Alpha if you like firm bristles. I have Corona's also, but would not go through the hassle of trying to import brushes that are just as good (not demonstrably better) as what I already have. (IMHO)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> I'd stick with the Wooster Alpha if you like firm bristles. I have Corona's also, but would not go through the hassle of trying to import brushes that are just as good (not demonstrably better) as what I already have. (IMHO)


The Alpha is a great brush :thumbsup: Personally I like the Corona "Excalibur" ( Chinex bristle ) for exteriors, and with some of the ceramic paints like Graham, because they have a good "release" with these paints. For me, the Chinex is just too stiff for interior work.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Love the Chinex! All I use most of the time. Cleans up great and maintains good stiffness while flexible when you need it. Plus Corona are made in the USA!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I found the chinex to wear down extremely fast on exterior cedar compared to the Nylon polyester blend from them. I used to use Chinex from them when I first switch to Corona, but now am pretty much set on the Nylon/polyester for all purpose applications and the Champagne/ red color filamets for finesse work for how it lays off the paint with the soft filaments.

Wooster Alphas were the biggest disappointment of any brush I have tried. Hold a lousy edge for me when cutting in. I like the Wooster silver tip better. Alpha holds more paint, if I recall, but I hate the way the bristles lay for cutting in.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

I should clarify that I use the chinex on interiors primarily.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the corona chinex, but imo they are an interior brush.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I like the corona chinex, but imo they are an interior brush.


Really? For the most part I find them too stiff for most interior stuff. They seem to do better outside, and keep their shape better than nylon/poly brushes on exterior wood. They also seem to work better with the "hybrid" paints that everyone is making these days. Sikkens Rubbol being one of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Really? For the most part I find them too stiff for most interior stuff. They seem to do better outside, and keep their shape better than nylon/poly brushes on exterior wood. They also seem to work better with the "hybrid" paints that everyone is making these days. Sikkens Rubbol being one of them. :thumbsup:


I use mine for interior wall paints.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I use mine for interior wall paints.



I forgot you were a hack :jester: Im surprised you shell out the coin on those brushes, the $89 rooms must really be taking off :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I forgot you were a hack :jester: Im surprised you shell out the coin on those brushes, the $89 rooms must really be taking off :thumbsup:


You know it. I can do 1.5 89.00 dollar rooms a day. 
lol


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> You know it. I can do 1.5 89.00 dollar rooms a day.
> lol


Thats double what I expected. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Thats double what I expected. :jester:


Well that really is the guy that I pick up at home depot production rates. I pay him in a 12 pack of generic beer a day. I probably could get two 89.00 rooms a day out of him but he usually sneaks off around 2:00 to buy his own 12 pack and rarely comes back until the next day.

One day I will have me a 10 of these guys.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Have yet to try any Corona brushes. Purdy does not recommend to wire brush Chinex brushes for cleaning. The Purdy's I have in Chinex work very well for exterior painting with exterior paints. I just don't like the Purdy Chinex because I want to wire brush them for cleaning. I prefer Bestt Liebco Chinex brushes for exterior painting because I can wire brush them for clean up and they also work very well. IMO Chinex works best for exterior painting with exterior paints. I have a large brush collection to choose from for interior painting and interior paints.


----------

